# Mechanicsburg Show



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

So far I've seen Indie up close and she's even prettier than in pictures and I saw Rhodie and Macy walk by. I don't want to steal Indie's thunder and give any results away! Only Indie has gone so far with the junior handler and she was awesome! Waiting on the terrier groups til later.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for update Jess.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Hubs and I are heading home to get back to our own pack. Got up close and personal with Indie, Rhodie, Macy, and Odin. All four are so much better in person! I got kisses and love from all of them. Hubs was doing everything he could to bargain for Rhodie and then was teasingly looking for a way to steal him! Results of the first show weren't what we hoped for but Rhodie got jipped in my opinion. All did great and our poor Indie ran her butt off showing the three pups! I didn't get as many pics as I wanted since I had to help hold pups while other pups were being shown but I'll post what I did get tomorrow when I have more time. 

Congrats to Indie for producing such a beautiful litter and to her mama for the future wins that are ABSOLUTELY in her future with those beauties!!!


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Oh and good luck in the rest of the shows this weekend!!!! Wish I could've stayed and helped and learned more but my pack and work need me ?


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the updates!! LOL

Rhodie got dumped all weekend, but I'm not phased! The judges really like his potential, but he is in a gangly stage at 6 months, so he's uncoordinated and goofy looking. His man-beans aren't nearly as developed as gargantuan Odin's are, so I know his testosterone hasn't really kicked in at. It's fine by me, as I'd rather have a slow-to-mature dog than a dog who looks good at 6 months, and falls apart at 12. My daughter, Sofie, showed Rhodie on day 2, and he was so good for her! He's just a sweet little guy. 

Odin, the boy I co-own with a woman down the road from me, was the star of the litter. He got one major towards his Champion title, which is super awesome! He definitely needs some ( a lot of!!!) obedience work, because he is a freaking butt head, but he figured out the showing game by the 2nd time around the ring, and actually did pretty well! 

Macy, the bitch I co-own with my sister in law (who conveniently injured her arm and couldn't come to the show!  ), didn't do much, but my daughter showed her today, which she enjoyed! Macy will hopefully fill out a little more head-wise, because she looks like a Belgian Malinois. LOL 

Indie showed well in Juniors on Saturday, but she was not up to it today at all! At almost 7, it might be time to retire the old girl! I don't think she enjoys show weekends like she used to, if there isn't any jumping into water involved!

Thanks, Ciaramama, for showing up at the show, holding some dogs for me (lol), and being open to learning! I'm sorry this was the first show you attended... I promise we aren't always packed in like sardines. LOL Feel free to post what you have.. I'm actually interested to see some sort of photos of the weekend, because no one else grabbed any. :/


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the breakdown Indy. Sounds like it was a hectic but a productive day for all. Rhodie, Macy and Odin were able to get their feet wet and Indy would have loved to, by diving into a pool. Good start especially for Odin. 

"Belgian Malinois", LMAO! 

Joe


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Rhodie totally got the shaft in my opinion! That's AWESOME for Odin though! He was pretty well behaved when we had him but we were showering him with attention of course and I am sure that played a role. Rhodie is a sweet boy and so glad he did great for Sophie!

You failed to mention how Sophie got "Best Junior Handler" at the first show - the only one I got to see  Sophie is so cute she could compete with the pups for the cuteness award and she really did AWESOME with Indie in the ring when I saw them (most of my pics are actually of them since when the pups came out I was too busy oohing and ahhing and loving on them to take pics!)

Funny about Macy because I can totally confirm that she really does look like a Mal. Hubs actually asked me if I was sure she was from the same litter since she looks so much like a Mal with her black mask. She is pretty as can be though.

I was shocked at how well all the dogs did and how little barking there was with all those dogs in one place at one time. It was a great first experience and I was SO glad to be able to help and see the pups up close and personal. They truly are all wonderful dogs and you have done a wonderful job with them all Indie!! Thank you for letting me help, what little I could and inviting me! It was a great learning experience and I really enjoyed seeing all the dogs. Everyone was so nice and friendly. Since you don't live TOO far from me, I may just follow you around from show to show, lol. I felt really bad having to leave and not being there Sunday since you were by yourself. They had you running for that time period for sure. If you ever need help, don't be afraid to holler! I'll always come if I can. I may have been bitten by the show bug. 

PS - Hubs says if you ever decide to sell Rhodie, just name your price! :woof::roll:


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

*Pics*

There's too many to imbed but this is the link for the photos on photobucket, hopefully this works! I have a few more videos but it keeps saying I removed them. IDK what the deal is with that.

Mechanicsburg Show by JESSBELL483 | Photobucket


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

LOL... goofy pups! I can't get the vids to load here at work, so I'll have to watch them later. Thanks again for getting some photos of the dogs! I will certainly keep you abreast of which shows we are attending! Just wait till you get to sit in on a show that includes performance events!


----------

